# A/C Air Flow Problem



## BMWHALE (Jul 17, 2009)

I am having problems with the a/c air flow. Blows great when I first turn the car on but then after about 5 minutes the flow goes to zero. If it is really hot 85+ the air flow will not come on at all. I here the compressor kick on but no are. Is it the control unit, recirc filters, SENSOR F. AUC? Thanks in advance for your help.


----------

